# A lesson in pedals, for us beginners.



## bhando (Dec 4, 2011)

I was hoping to get a lesson in pedals, what the different numbers are for and what different manufactures went with what bike company's. I have noticed in for sale ads posted on the site that people list pedals for sale and the next post is a PM, and the next post they are sold. I understand rarity and condition but what makes one pedal better or different than another.

Please, can someone explain to those of us that are new to the hobby, the world of pedals.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## bhando (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone out there, I can hear crickets.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Dec 4, 2011)

Im kinda new at this too, but from what Ive seen.

Torrington pedals are the most sought after, why? because thats what the manufacturers originally used and they are of high quality. Ive seen some that are 50+ years old and still work just fine.

Condition is important and will affect the value. A pristine set of (nos) #10's will fetch at least $300 probably more. whereas a good used rider set will go for $40-50 and they pretty much get snatched up as soon as they are posted. 

You just gotta get lucky sometimes, I was looking for a set of 10's (riders) to refurbish for a bike Im working on and it took almost a year to finally snag a set. But I wasnt looking every single day.

from what I know...

10's are men's deluxe pedals
9's are the ladies version of the deluxe
8's regular men's pedals

there are other brands too, but I havent educated myself about those just yet.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 4, 2011)

Pedals take a beating and are often worn, bent, mismatched, or missing so they are in demand. Generally the older the bike, the harder the pedals are to find. Top of the line pedals in excellent condition are always an easy sell and some bring big prices. Top models are are generally fancier with bigger end caps and blocks, maybe a reflector built in, ect.

Your question is difficult to answer. There were lots of manufacturers of both bicycles and pedals over a period of more than 100 years. Torrington and Persons pedals were used on a lot of balloon tire era bikes. Torringtons have model numbers (#10 are the deluxe block pedals, #8 are a step down). Persons Supreme pedals have embossed rubber blocks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2011)

To get after that question would probably take a book in itself. There were many others besides Torrington to include Persons (in a variety of configurations) and others. Some are particular to certain brands or models such as the pedals for 50s Monarks and Hawthornes that have the script on the sides or the Schwinn Deluxe pedals for the Phantoms (-1959). The 30s streamlined pedals (Torringtons and Persons) such as those used on Shelbys and Huffmans can get pretty expensive.  One of teh parts to catch most of the abuse is a pedal so finding nice originals can be a tough task. I know I didn't really answer the question but I think the best thing to do is if you have a question on what came on a certain bike try a little quick research or ask the question on the forum. v/r Shawn.


----------



## bhando (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks to all for your insight and education, it's nice to find help with just a few strokes on the key board.

Thanks again,
Brandon


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 4, 2011)

*Pedal Museum*

Check out this site on trying to date pedals. 

http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=pedalmuseum.quill


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 4, 2011)

The Torrington #1 or Junior Pedal was used on trikes and the smaller juvenile bikes. It came in both ball bearing and plain bearing design.

Dave


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 4, 2011)

There were certain pedals specific to certain models and years...plus as stated, pedals are often beat up on original bikes so there is always a need although the most common pedals have been reproduced. To get a better answer, we would be need to know what year and model of bike you were working on and how the question applies to it...


----------



## OldRider (Dec 5, 2011)

Alot (in fact most) of the British made and Canadian made pedals I see here had L and R, left and right, stamped on the end..........was this just for us  Canuckleheads or are American made pedals stamped too?


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 5, 2011)

Just as an FYI, I have a few reprints of the pre-war Torrington catalog still available. Pedals, bars, spokes.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## morton (Dec 6, 2011)

*Old pedals: don't throw them away, fix em!*

I'm sure many CABE members have done this, but someone new to the hobby might not realize how easy it is to clean up a set of "junk" pedals.  These were rusty, pitted and scratched but about 2 hours of work with a wire wheel, rust remover, and some grease made them useable again.  I try to reuse everything that is original to the bike rather than replace.


----------



## dvfd1435 (Dec 7, 2011)

On the project that me and the boss have been working on we need some pedals for a 1951 Schwinn Phantom, we have one original and the other is not. Been looking to find a set that looks decent to put on the bike. The one we have, ive cleaned up real nice, but the boss wants matching pedals. Any clue to finding a decent set, he will even take some repos if need be, thanks


----------



## wspeid (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm cleaning the Torringtons on my Phantom and noticed that the pedals don't have the older nut and bolt; there's a springer type "clip/nut" pushed over the bolt end that dropped into a groove to hold the pedal in place.  Is there a preferred way to gently remove those without damaging the "clip/nut" so it can be replaced again?

Thanks.


----------

